# Bransiko's Daily Soccer Picks Tips from GoalooIN.(Nov.2021)



## GoalooIN (Nov 16, 2021)

*Hello，I will share my Daily Soccer Picks Tips here.(Nov.2021)

Wellcome everyone to discussion.Peace and love~*


----------



## GoalooIN (Nov 16, 2021)

️*FIFA World Cup qualification (UEFA)*

Bosnia-Herzegovina VS Ukraine---Ukraine Win @ 1.75

Finland VS France---France Win @ 1.62

Czech VS Estonia---Czech Win @ 1.10

Netherlands VS Norway---Netherlands Win @ 1.40

Wales VS Belgium---DRAW @ 3.10

Gibraltar VS Latvia---Latvia Win @ 1.33

Montenegro VS Turkey---Turkey Win @ 1.67

️*FIFA World Cup qualification (AFC)*

Vietnam VS Saudi Arabia---Saudi Arabia Win @ 1.33

Lebanon VS United Arab Emirates---Lebanon Win @ 3.60

Iraq VS Korea Republic---Korea Republic Win @ 1.65

China VS Australia---Australia Win @ 1.40

Syrian VS Iran---Iran Win @ 1.45

Oman VS Japan---DRAW @ 4.00

️*FIFA World Cup qualification (CONMEBOL)*

Bolivia VS Uruguay---Uruguay Win @ 2.00

Venezuela VS Peru---Peru Win @ 2.45

Colombia VS Paraguay---DRAW @ 3.75

Argentina VS Brazil---DRAW @ 3.10

Chile VS Ecuador---Chile Win @ 1.80

️*FIFA World Cup qualification (CONCACAF)*

Jamaica VS USA---USA Win @ 1.60

Costa Rica VS Honduras---Costa Rica Win @ 1.67

Canada VS Mexico---DEAW @ 3.20

Panama VS El Salvador---Panama Win @ 1.80

️*FIFA World Cup qualification (CAF)*

Mozambique VS Malawi---Malawi Win @ 2.55

Egypt VS Gabon---Egypt Win @ 1.40

Libya VS Angola---Angola Win @ 3.10

Algeria VS Burkina Faso---Algeria Win @ 1.30

Nigeria VS Cape Verde---Nigeria Win @ 1.50

Liberia VS Central African Republic---DRAW @ 2.88

Tunisia VS Zambia---Tunisia Win @ 1.30

Mauritania VS Equatorial Guinea--- Equatorial Guinea Win @ 1.85

Morocco VS Guinea--- Morocco Win @ 1.33

Cameroon VS Cote D Ivoire--- Cote D Ivoire Win @ 3.60

️ *England FA Cup*

Bristol Rovers VS Oxford United---Oxford United Win @ 1.95

Exeter City VS Bradford City ---Exeter City Win @ 2.15

Stevenage Borough VS Milton Keynes Dons---Milton Keynes Dons Win @ 2.00

Cambridge United VS Northampton Town---DRAW @ 3.50

Wycombe Wanderers VS Hartlepool United---Wycombe Wanderers Win @ 1.57

Solihull Moors VS Wigan Athletic---DRAW @ 3.60

Cheltenham Town VS Gillingham---DRAW @ 3.30

Oldham Athletic VS Ipswich Town---Ipswich Town Win @ 1.62

Plymouth Argyle VS Sheffield Wednesday---Plymouth Argyle Win @ 2.40

️ *Brazil Serie A*

Atletico Paranaense VS Atletico Mineiro---Atletico Mineiro Win @ 1.60

Gremio (RS) VS Bragantino---Gremio (RS) Win @ 1.73


*More Analysis in  **Click here*


----------



## GoalooIN (Nov 17, 2021)

*Nov.17,2021 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️*Brazil Serie A*

Santos VS Chapecoense SC--- Santos Win @ 1.44

America MG VS Atletico Clube Goianiense --- America MG Win @ 1.70

Cuiaba VS Internacional RS --- Internacional RS Win @ 2.60

Fortaleza VS Ceara --- Fortaleza Win @ 2.10

Palmeiras VS Sao Paulo --- Palmeiras Win @ 1.95

Juventude VS Fluminense RJ --- Juventude Win @ 2.70

Flamengo VS Corinthians Paulista (SP) --- Flamengo Win @ 1.53

️* England FA Cup*

Stockport County VS Bolton Wanderers --- Bolton Wanderers Win @ 2.05

️*Thai Premier League*

Nong Bua Lamphu VS BG Pathum United --- BG Pathum United Win @ 1.65


*More Analysis in Goalooin **Click here*


----------



## GoalooIN (Nov 18, 2021)

*Nov.18,2021 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *Argentine Division 1*

Union Santa Fe VS Defensa Y Justicia---DRAW @ 1.95

Patronato Parana VS Lanus---Lanus Win @ 2.50

Banfield VS Aldosivi Mar del Plata---Banfield Win @ 1.60

️ *Egyptian Premier League*

Pharco VS Misr Elmaqasah---Pharco Win @ 2.00

El Sharqia Dokhan VS Future FC---Future FC Win @ 2.29

Al-Ittihad Alexandria VS El Gounah---Al-Ittihad AlexandriaWin @ 2.04

Ceramica Cleopatra FC VS NBE SC---Ceramica Cleopatra FC Win @ 2.35

️ *Brazil Serie A*

Sport Club Recife PE VS Bahia---Bahia Win @ 2.80


️ *Portugal Campeonato Nacional *(*Taça de Portugal)*

Sporting CP VS Varzim---Sporting CP Win @ 1.11


️ *Chile Super Cup*

Univ Catolica VS Nublense --- Univ Catolica Win @ 1.73

️ *Indonesia Super League*

Pstni VS PSIS Semarang---PSIS Semarang Win @ 1.78

Persita Tangerang VS Bhayangkara Surabaya United---Bhayangkara Surabaya United Win @ 1.58

Pusamania Borneo FC VS Persipura Jayapura---Pusamania Borneo FC Win @ 1.60

PSM Makassar VS PSS Sleman---PSM Makassar Win @ 1.97


*More Analysis in Goalooin **Click here*


----------



## GoalooIN (Nov 20, 2021)

*Nov.20,2021 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️*English Premier League*

Leicester City VS Chelsea---Chelsea Win @ 1.73

Watford VS Manchester United---Manchester United Win @ 1.45

Newcastle United VS Brentford---DRAW @ 3.25

Norwich City VS Southampton---Southampton Win @ 2.00

Wolves VS West Ham United --- West Ham United Win @ 2.38

Burnley VS Crystal Palace --- DRAW @ 3.10

Aston Villa VS Brighton Hove Albion --- DRAW @ 3.25

Liverpool VS Arsenal --- Liverpool Win @ 1.45


️ *Spanish La Liga*

Celta Vigo VS Villarreal---Villarreal Win @ 2.45

Sevilla VS Alaves---Sevilla Win @ 1.40

Atletico Madrid VS Osasuna---Atletico Madrid Win @ 1.40

FC Barcelona VS RCD Espanyol----FC Barcelona Win @ 1.33



️*Italian Serie A*

Atalanta VS Spezia---Atalanta Win @ 1.25

Lazio VS Juventus---DRAW @ 3.50

Fiorentina VS AC Milan---AC Milan Win @ 2.20


️*German Bundesliga*

Borussia Dortmund VS VfB Stuttgart---Borussia Dortmund Win @ 1.33

TSG Hoffenheim VS RB Leipzig--- RB Leipzig Win @ 1.75

Bayer Leverkusen VS VfL Bochum---Bayer Leverkusen Win @ 1.36

Borussia Monchengladbach VS Greuther Furth---Borussia Monchengladbach Win @ 1.29

Arminia Bielefeld VS VfL Wolfsburg---VfL Wolfsburg Win @ 1.91

Union Berlin VS Hertha Berlin---DRAW @ 3.50


️ *France Ligue 1*

Paris Saint Germain (PSG) VS Nantes--- PSG Win @ 1.22

Rennes VS Montpellier --- Rennes Win @ 1.50


️*Indian Super League*

Bengaluru VS Northeast United---Bengaluru Win @ 2.25


*More Analysis in Goalooin **Click here*


----------



## GoalooIN (Nov 21, 2021)

️*English Premier League*

Manchester City VS Everton---Manchester City Win @ 1.17

Tottenham Hotspur VS Leeds United---Tottenham Hotspur Win @ 1.70

️ *Spanish La Liga*

Getafe VS Cadiz---DRAW @ 3.10

Granada CF VS Real Madrid---Real Madrid Win @ 1.45

Elche VS Real Betis ---Real Betis Win @ 2.10

Real Sociedad VS Valencia---Real Sociedad Win @ 1.73

️*Italian Serie A*

Sassuolo VS Cagliari ---Sassuolo Win @ 1.60

Bologna VS Venezia---Bologna Win @ 1.57

Salernitana VS Sampdoria---DRAW @ 3.20

Inter Milan VS Napoli ---DRAW @ 3.50 OR Inter Milan Win @ 2.20

Genoa VS AS Roma---AS Roma Win @ 1.67

️*German Bundesliga*

SC Freiburg VS Eintracht Frankfurt---SC Freiburg Win @ 2.00

FSV Mainz 05 VS FC Koln---FSV Mainz 05 Win @ 2.10

️ *France Ligue 1*

Stade Brestois VS Lens--- Lens Win @ 2.20

Metz VS Bordeaux --- Metz Win @ 2.38

Strasbourg VS Reims --- Strasbourg Win @ 2.05

Troyes VS Saint Etienne --- Troyes City Win @ 2.38

Angers VS Lorient --- Angers Win @ 1.85

Clermont VS Nice --- Nice Win @ 2.15

Lyon VS Marseille--- Lyon Win @ 1.95


️*Indian Super League*

East Bengal VS Jamshedpur FC---DRAW @ 3.25



*More from **goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Nov 22, 2021)

*Nov.22,2021 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* Spanish La Liga*

Rayo Vallecano VS Mallorca---Rayo Vallecano Win @ 1.83

️* Italian Serie A*

Verona VS Empoli ---Verona Win @ 1.70

Torino VS Udinese---DRAW @3.40

️ *Indian Super League*

Mumbai City VS FC Goa---DRAW @ 3.40

️ *Portugal Campeonato Nacional(Taça de Portugal)*

CD Tondela VS Leixoes --- DRAW @ 3.50

️ *Swedish Allsvenskan*

IFK Norrkoping FK VS Djurgardens---Djurgardens Win @ 2.40

Ostersunds FK VS Mjallby AIF ---Mjallby AIF Win @ 1.60

Orebro VS Kalmar---Kalmar Win @ 1.67

️ *Spanish Segunda Division*

Real Sociedad B VS Girona---DRAW @3.00

Real Zaragoza VS Leganes--- Real Zaragoza Win @ 2.55


*More from **goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Nov 23, 2021)

*Nov.23,2021 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *UEFA Champions League*

Dynamo Kyiv VS Bayern Munchen--- Bayern Munchen Win @ 1.25

Villarreal VS Manchester United --- Manchester United Win @ 2.40

FC Barcelona VS Benfica --- FC Barcelona Win @ 1.62

Young Boys VS Atalanta --- Atalanta Win @ 1.85

Lille VS Red Bull Salzburg --- Lille Win @ 2.45

Sevilla VS VfL Wolfsburg --- Sevilla Win @ 1.75

Chelsea VS Juventus --- Chelsea Win @ 1.67

Malmo FF VS Zenit St. Petersburg --- Zenit St. Petersburg Win @ 1.95

️ *England Championship*

Blackpool VS West Bromwich(WBA) --- West Bromwich Win @ 2.00

Nottingham Forest VS Luton Town --- Nottingham Forest Win @ 2.30

Coventry City VS Birmingham City --- Coventry City Win @ 1.83

Middlesbrough VS Preston North End --- Middlesbrough Win @ 2.05

Reading VS Sheffield United --- Sheffield United Win @ 1.83

️*Indian Super League*

Hyderabad FC VS Chennai Titans---Hyderabad FC Win @ 2.25

️ *AFC Champions League*

Al Hilal VS Pohang Steelers--- Al Hilal Win @ 1.70


*More from **goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Nov 25, 2021)

*Nov.25,2021 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️*Indian Super League*

Northeast United VS Kerala Blasters FC---DRAW @ 3.25

️* UEFA Europa League*

Bayer Leverkusen VS Celtic FC---Bayer Leverkusen Win @ 1.44

Real Betis VS Ferencvarosi TC---Real Betis Win @ 1.22

Dinamo Zagreb VS Racing Genk---Dinamo Zagreb Win @ 2.40

Rapid Wien VS West Ham United---West Ham United Win @ 1.62

Galatasaray VS Marseille---DRAW @ 3.25

Lokomotiv Moscow VS Lazio---Lazio Win @ 1.80

Crvena Zvezda VS Ludogorets Razgrad---Crvena Zvezda Win @ 1.40

Midtjylland VS Sporting Braga---DRAW @ 3.30

Monaco VS Real Sociedad---DRAW @ 3.30

PSV Eindhoven VS Sturm Graz---PSV Eindhoven Win @ 1.20

Glasgow Rangers VS Sparta Praha---Glasgow Rangers Win @ 1.85

Brondby IF VS Lyon---Lyon Win @ 2.10

Leicester City VS Legia Warszawa---Leicester City Win @ 1.17

Eintracht Frankfurt VS Royal Antwerp---Eintracht Frankfurt Win @ 1.36

Olympiakos Piraeus VS Fenerbahce---Olympiakos Piraeus Win @ 1.70

️* UEFA Europa Conference League*

NK Mura 05 VS Tottenham Hotspur ------ Tottenham Hotspur Win @ 1.17

AS Roma VS Zorya--- AS Roma Win @ 1.18

Baumit Jablonec VS AZ Alkmaar --- AZ Alkmaar Win @ 1.75



*More tips and analysis from **goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Nov 26, 2021)

*Nov.26,2021 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️*Spanish La Liga*
Athletic Bilbao VS Granada CF---Athletic Bilbao Win @ 1.53

️ *Italian Serie A*
Cagliari VS Salernitana---Cagliari Win @ 1.91 *OR* DRAW @ 3.50

️ *German Bundesliga*
VfB Stuttgart VS FSV Mainz 05---FSV Mainz 05 Win @ 2.30

️ *France Ligue 1*
Lens VS Angers---Lens Win @ 1.83

️* England Championship*
West Bromwich(WBA) VS Nottingham Forest---West Bromwich Win @ 1.67

️*Indian Super League*
FC Goa VS Jamshedpur FC---FC Goa Win @ 2.10

️*Portugal Primeira Liga*
Moreirense VS Gil Vicente---Moreirense Win @ 2.45

️*Holland Eredivisie*
NEC Nijmegen VS SC Cambuur---NEC Nijmegen Win @ 2.00

️*Brazil Serie A*
Bahia VS Gremio (RS)--- DRAW @ 3.25
Chapecoense SC VS Atletico Clube Goianiense---Atletico Clube Goianiense Win @ 1.80

*More tips and analysis from **goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Nov 27, 2021)

*Nov.27,2021 | Daily Soccer Picks*
️*English Premier League*

Arsenal VS Newcastle United---Arsenal Win @ 1.44

Norwich City VS Wolves---Wolves Win @ 2.15

Crystal Palace VS Aston Villa---Crystal Palace Win @ 2.20

Liverpool VS Southampton --- Liverpool Win @ 1.62

Brighton Hove Albion VS Leeds United---Brighton Hove Albion Win @ 2.05

️*Italian Serie A*

Empoli VS Fiorentina---Fiorentina Win @ 2.10

Sampdoria VS Verona---DRAW @ 3.50

Juventus VS Atalanta---Atalanta Win @ 2.75

Venezia VS Inter Milan---Inter Milan Win @ 1.40

️*Spanish La Liga*

Alaves VS Celta Vigo---DRAW @ 3.10

Valencia VS Rayo Vallecano---Valencia Win @ 1.95

Mallorca VS Getafe---Mallorca Win @ 2.30

Villarreal VS FC Barcelona---FC Barcelona Win @ 2.55

️ *German Bundesliga*

VfL Wolfsburg VS Borussia Dortmund---Borussia Dortmund Win @ 2.20

VfL Bochum VS SC Freiburg---DRAW @ 3.40 OR SC Freiburg Win @ 2.15

Hertha Berlin VS Augsburg---Hertha Berlin Win @ 2.00

FC Koln VS Borussia Monchengladbach---Borussia Monchengladbach Win @ 2.30

Greuther Furth VS TSG Hoffenheim---TSG Hoffenheim Win @ 1.60

Bayern Munchen VS Arminia Bielefeld---Bayern Munchen Win @ 1.06

️*France Ligue 1*

Lille VS Nantes---Lille Win @1.67

Nice VS Metz ---Nice Win @1.40

*More tips and analysis from **goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Nov 28, 2021)

*Nov.28,2021 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️*English Premier League*

Manchester City VS West Ham United --- Manchester City Win @ 1.29

Leicester City VS Watford --- Leicester City Win @ 1.62

Chelsea VS Manchester United --- Chelsea Win @ 1.57

Burnley VS Tottenham Hotspur --- Tottenham Hotspur Win @ 2.25

Brentford VS Everton --- Brentford Win @ 2.25



️*Spanish La Liga*

Real Betis VS Levante--- Real Betis Win @ 1.67

RCD Espanyol VS Real Sociedad --- Real Sociedad Win @ 2.30

Cadiz VS Atletico Madrid --- Atletico Madrid Win @ 1.50

Real Madrid VS Sevilla --- Real Madrid Win @ 1.70

️*Italian Serie A*

Udinese VS Genoa--- Udinese Win @ 1.75

AC Milan VS Sassuolo --- AC Milan Win @ 1.53

Spezia VS Bologna --- Bologna Win @ 2.30

AS Roma VS Torino --- AS Roma Win @ 1.73

Napoli VS Lazio --- Napoli Win @ 1.80

️ *German Bundesliga*

Eintracht Frankfurt VS Union Berlin --- Eintracht Frankfurt Win @ 2.30

RB Leipzig VS Bayer Leverkusen --- RB Leipzig Win @ 1.85

️*France Ligue 1*

Saint Etienne VS Paris Saint Germain (PSG) ---Paris Saint Germain Win @ 1.33

Lorient VS Rennes ---Rennes Win @ 1.65

Bordeaux VS Stade Brestois---Stade Brestois Win @ 2.90

Monaco VS Strasbourg---Monaco Win @ 1.65

Reims VS Clermont---ReimsWin @ 2.45

Montpellier VS Lyon---Lyon Win @ 1.70

Marseille VS Troyes---Marseille Win @ 1.53

️* Indian Super League*

Bengaluru VS Kerala Blasters FC ---Bengaluru Win @ 1.93


*More tips and analysis from **goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Nov 29, 2021)

*Nov.29,2021 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *England Championship*

Derby County VS Queens Park Rangers (QPR) --- QPR Win @ 2.60

️*Spanish La Liga*

Osasuna VS Elche--- Osasuna Win @ 1.80

️* Indian Super League *

Northeast United VS Chennai Titans --- Northeast United Win @ 2.15

️ *Portugal Primeira Liga*

Estoril VS Santa Clara--- Estoril Win @ 2.00

️*Spanish Segunda Division*

Eibar VS Girona--- Eibar Win @ 2.05

️*Italian Serie B*

Ternana VS Crotone --- Ternana Win @ 1.85

️*Brazil Serie A*

Atletico Clube Goianiense VS Bahia--- Atletico Clube Goianiense Win @ 2.38


*More tips and analysis from **goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Nov 30, 2021)

*Nov.30,2021 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️*English Premier League*

Newcastle United VS Norwich City--- DRAW @ 3.75

Leeds United VS Crystal Palace --- Crystal Palace Win @ 3.00

️*Italian Serie A*

Atalanta VS Venezia--- Atalanta Win @ 1.22

Fiorentina VS Sampdoria--- Fiorentina Win @ 1.62

Verona VS Cagliari--- Verona Win @ 1.57

Salernitana VS Juventus --- Juventus Win @ 1.36

️ *Brazil Serie A*

Juventude VS Bragantino---Juventude Win @ 2.55

Flamengo VS Ceara---Flamengo Win @ 1.50

America MG VS Chapecoense SC---America MG Win @ 1.36

Cuiaba VS Palmeiras---Cuiaba Win @ 2.80

️*Indian Super League*

Odisha FC VS East Bengal ---Odisha FC Win @ 3.00

️*Portugal Primeira Liga*

Sporting Braga VS Vizela---Sporting Braga Win @ 1.36

️*England FA Cup*

Exeter City VS Bradford City---Exeter City Win @ 2.25

️ *USA Major League Soccer*

New England Revolution VS New York City Football Club---New England Revolution Win @ 2.10

*More tips and analysis from **goalooin.net*


----------

